# Homegrown Music



## caverage (May 25, 2015)

I thought I'd start to thread to see who else is making tracks here on RUI. Heres a Electronic dark hiphop downtempo ish beat I put together also includes a Slide show of My Cat ZUKI 




www.soundcloud.com/caverage


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 25, 2015)

subbed

I'll listen later my phone needs charging 


fatburt ...... Soundcloud


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 25, 2015)

i got a bit lol

interesting cat pics lololol

you was stoned right ?


----------



## caverage (May 25, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> i got a bit lol
> 
> interesting cat pics lololol
> 
> you was stoned right ?


Weed + Juxtaposer = t̶i̶m̶e̶


----------



## caverage (May 25, 2015)

Stand Up is cool man . Stinky joe, fat burt. I like the alias theme


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 25, 2015)

caverage said:


> Stand Up is cool man . Stinky joe, fat burt. I like the alias theme


 thanks lol

they're old shit i did a few years ago.


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. It is always good to put cats into a video. It's the internet! 

I'm just learning to compose and actually MAKE something. I go to coursera.org and take free classes and oh - practice! Does anyone favor a certain DAW? 

We live in a great time - we can write and publish our own stuff, make music and share it. It feels like the world should evolve... C'mon!


----------



## caverage (Jun 10, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/caverage/apathy Heres a ode to the AMEN, breakcore/jungle track


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 13, 2015)

Interesting, a lot ging on in there!



caverage said:


> https://soundcloud.com/caverage/apathy Heres a ode to the AMEN, breakcore/jungle track


----------



## leftyguitar (Jun 27, 2015)

Homegrown Music: My first time here. Played a 2 hour solo acoustic gig tonight. Went very well. I do this every weekend. Home for about an hour now. Way hazy and a couple of beers and It's time for bed.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a musician out of Portland, Oregon and stumbled across this site. Pretty sweet place to smoke and browse. July 1st marks the beginning of the end of prohibition in this state, so I wrote this in tribute to that whodoo voodoo that we all do so well. Enjoy the track and for more you can check out other videos on my YouTube channel or head to my Soundcloud where you can download and listen to my songs for free. Have an awesome day, everyone!

https://soundcloud.com/theoriginalfilthycasual


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I released my first solo cd last Aug. 
my band put out a couple of discs in the '90's. We did ok for a garage band. Unfortunately, I cant promote them on here based on what else is happening in my basement in the room next to my studio


----------



## OnlyCats (Jul 5, 2015)

Filthy Casual, nice to hear a song of celebration. Nice sound. I'll travel over to YouTube soon. I hope we can have more celebration as time goes on!

So Doobius, we can understand your situation. What a world.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words! I'll be doing a lot more of these kind of catchy fun songs. So keep checking back, buddy.


----------



## caverage (Aug 26, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/caverage/baeocystin Drum and Bass song I put up for download on my soundcloud


----------

